# Quaries About Shifa colleges of Medicine



## Aiza Gull (Aug 23, 2015)

As slam o Alaikum 
Friends can you please tell me about college and last year merit ended at????
please tell me about merit and is there any specific book for their preperation


----------



## prankomastero (Aug 25, 2015)

*Shifa College Of Medicine*

Well I have heard that last year's closing merit was around 74 or something. I was pretty confused about applying to this college since I got a lot of different opinions that this college isnt good and you should try out another one , and some very encouraging reviews that the teaching quality of this university is only second to aga khan and the teaching methodology highly resembles that of aga khan's which in the long run would be able to provide us a promising future blah blah.....


well according to my grades (pssst 73% in fsc ) this is one of my first choice...


----------



## Aiza Gull (Aug 23, 2015)

yeah last year merit closed at 74..% I called them they told me 
I my self am applying in this college hope to get admission 
us there specific book for preperation of entrance test of shifa avalible in markets

and any one like to guide me that how is usuallt test mean easy or difficult


----------



## prankomastero (Aug 25, 2015)

Well to be honest i also do not know of any book currently and trying to find out . My only concern is regarding the medical degree of shifa and its recognition by pmdc since shifa is now affiliated with Shifa Tameer e Millat university which is , to the best of my knowledge, not recognized by pmdc and would certainly cause a problem abroad because it wont be listed in imed or atleast recognized fully . If anyone can provide any sort of update on this , it would be higly appreciated


----------



## Aiza Gull (Aug 23, 2015)

shifa is recognized with pmdc faimer and world health organization so you should not worried basically degree is issued by pmdc 
and shifa is project of shifa tamer milat university


----------



## prankomastero (Aug 25, 2015)

Your inbox is full so (clear it up or you wont receive messages) . Here is the msg 
Well i havent checked yet . I will be paying a visit to shifa next week and will inquire about the recommended books. I will tell you if I get any information and you should also let me know ok


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

prankomastero said:


> Well to be honest i also do not know of any book currently and trying to find out . My only concern is regarding the medical degree of shifa and its recognition by pmdc since shifa is now affiliated with Shifa Tameer e Millat university which is , to the best of my knowledge, not recognized by pmdc and would certainly cause a problem abroad because it wont be listed in imed or atleast recognized fully . If anyone can provide any sort of update on this , it would be higly appreciated


As much as I know Shifa is recognised by PMDC, WHO and IMED as well. Infact PMDC recently ranked it as a grade 'A' college. Though the 'A' grade should not be considered the only basis of deciding whether a college is good or not. But Shifa generally is a good college.


----------



## prankomastero (Aug 25, 2015)

Thankyou Dr. bhaijaan it was good listening to a positive review in a while about the college. I hope those who want to get in may succeed inshallah


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

prankomastero said:


> Thankyou Dr. bhaijaan it was good listening to a positive review in a while about the college. I hope those who want to get in may succeed inshallah


'Positive review in a _while_'?! I'm a devoted Shifa supporter. And I can't imagine how you haven't read any good reviews about Shifa on here. There are tons of awesome reviews about it.


----------



## prankomastero (Aug 25, 2015)

Well I have read the reviews here and they are quite promising but I was talking about the verbal reviews that I heard from different people including med students and they said that the clinical side of shifa is weak . I was amazed and shocked that how could such a high level hospital wont provide you a strong clinical side ... Well I am gonna try to get in so I have to be inclined towards shifa


----------



## Aiza Gull (Aug 23, 2015)

i also have even read at med studentz that patient exposure at shifa is very less 
a bit confused but i have last chance to get admission 
because in mcat i had not do well so i am trying hard to get admiision beecase i do not think i am able to get admission in any of the good coolege with such a bad marks in mcat:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## prankomastero (Aug 25, 2015)

Even my mcat went pretty bad and now I think Shifa would be another option . Well some people say that the patient exposure is very good so I think there wont be a problem inshallah


----------



## Catalina Blue (Sep 17, 2014)

Shifa is a good college, especially if you want to go abroad. The module system is great and if you happen to get accepted, you should definitely come.


----------



## Ubaid A. (Aug 4, 2014)

I missed the last seat by 0.3% last year, and I really wanted to get in, till the interview at least. It's better than most privates in the twin-cities, so if it has to be islamabad, and public ain't happening, then this is your best shot.


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

Catalina Blue said:


> Shifa is a good college, especially if you want to go abroad. The module system is great and if you happen to get accepted, you should definitely come.


Are you at Shifa?


----------



## Aiza Gull (Aug 23, 2015)

please some one tell me about books for preperation of the entrance test of the shifa
I have read sylabus almost complete book have to be prepared


----------



## Ubaid A. (Aug 4, 2014)

NAT-IM by Dogar publishers


----------



## Aiza Gull (Aug 23, 2015)

You mean national aptitude book of dogar publisher 
Any other


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Aiza Gull said:


> please some one tell me about books for preperation of the entrance test of the shifa
> I have read sylabus almost complete book have to be prepared


An ex-professor told me that, 'you need to use the Fsc books for preparation of the Shifa entrance test' and discouraged me from using books available in the market specifically designed for the entrance test.


----------



## Aiza Gull (Aug 23, 2015)

Feline I think he said true 
We should study fsc books mainly and thoroughly 
Helping books are sources of self assessment


----------



## Catalina Blue (Sep 17, 2014)

Dr. Bhai Jan said:


> Are you at Shifa?


Yes.


----------



## Aiza Gull (Aug 23, 2015)

you have cleared test for admission 
mostly how is test mean easy or tough 
mainly we should prepare selective topic as in syllabus or complete book 

and every one is saying patient exposure is less please clear it


----------



## Catalina Blue (Sep 17, 2014)

My _personal_ opinion is that the entry test for Shifa was easier than the MCAT.
If you have studied for the MCAT thoroughly and have a grasp of important concepts that are common to both high school systems, you should be able to perform decently.
I have not approached the patient exposure part of clinical studies yet so I am not sure about this query of yours, nevertheless I am satisfied enough to study here.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

I randomly thought I should help you guys out this year because last year I was frustrated out of my mind. For shifa, just study the fsc books, that's all you need. And it's a good college, it's recognized now and patient exposure is fine because it also has Falahi clinic.


----------



## Aiza Gull (Aug 23, 2015)

thank you very much natalina blue and nidarasul for you opinion


----------



## Ayesha _ ahmad (Sep 1, 2015)

Hello. I'm applying for the foreign seat of shifa. My equivalence for alevels is almost 69.9 thus almost 70% and for olevels it is 78.8. They're not that great but I'm giving sat this October and I'm expecting a high score as I've given it once before and achieved over 1900. I wanted to ask if anyone has any idea on what basis they reject a foreign student? I've heard you're always usually bound to get in on a foreign seat if your sat score is good enough? It's the only place I want to go.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Ayesha _ ahmad said:


> Hello. I'm applying for the foreign seat of shifa. My equivalence for alevels is almost 69.9 thus almost 70% and for olevels it is 78.8. They're not that great but I'm giving sat this October and I'm expecting a high score as I've given it once before and achieved over 1900. I wanted to ask if anyone has any idea on what basis they reject a foreign student? I've heard you're always usually bound to get in on a foreign seat if your sat score is good enough? It's the only place I want to go.


They have 15 foreign seats and this year, as the interviews were not allowed over skype and required the candidates presence, they were actually left with 4 seats not taken, which they later gave to local candidates. However, if your SAT score is good and you have an attractive personality during the interview, you are almost sure to secure a foreign seat.


----------



## Ayesha _ ahmad (Sep 1, 2015)

Thus the alevel grades won't effect alot? How many seats do they have this year? It's the only college I'm applying to as my he'll bent over going there.


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

Aiza how much did you score in FSC.? And did you give the MCAT?


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Everything counts if the number of foreign applicants increase. There are always 15 foreign seats. 


Ayesha _ ahmad said:


> Thus the alevel grades won't effect alot? How many seats do they have this year? It's the only college I'm applying to as my he'll bent over going there.


----------

